# Dog loves it!! But sometimes she gets lazy....



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

:wavey: Ok so my Bella is a great jumper but... she gets SUPER lazy! After about 2 or 3 timesshe gets tired and lazy and won't do it. Any tips? I live in Minnesota so it EXTEREMLY cold winters and EXTEREMLY hot summers. Right now Bella is laying down by a vent after a pretty short walk. Shes 3 by the way so still puppy-ish. And any other agility tips would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Today is an icky day here in MN. I hate humidity!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Today is an icky day here in MN. I hate humidity!


My other MN pal was complaining about the humidity in Orlando and I just looked at her and wondered "what humitiy?" It felt pretty darn dry compared to what I'm used to!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> My other MN pal was complaining about the humidity in Orlando and I just looked at her and wondered "what humitiy?" It felt pretty darn dry compared to what I'm used to!


 I'm heading to Tennessee in a couple of weeks so I can get reacquainted with heat and humidity. At least I can then return to the NW for some relief.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you jumping Bella at full height? If I'm going to jump my dog many times then I lower the jump to around 20" or even 18". Do you think Bella is just acting poopy to get out of training? Do you get her excited by holding her back by the collar saying, "Ready, Ready" and then commanding her to jump with a little pop on the butt as she runs forward. Toys can be good motivators too.


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah today is another poopy day in MN.... hopefully it clears up!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> My other MN pal was complaining about the humidity in Orlando and I just looked at her and wondered "what humitiy?" It felt pretty darn dry compared to what I'm used to!


LOL! I knew you would comment on this, so instead of writing how horrible it must be in the south I left it! Hehe!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Does she like to tug or anything after her jumps?


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't have jumps right now...(HeeHee!) So I use a ladder on it's side. It's about a foot high, or a foot 1/2 so not very high. She drags a little bit... but I think she might just be trying to get out of it soooo maybe she doesn't like it....


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you should try to make a big game of jumping over the ladder. You can run with her over the jump or have her sit and wait while you run to the other side and give her your command jump and be ready for a big party when she jumps and comes to you.BTW if you run to the other side of the jump you should jump over the ladder to get to the other side or she will run around the ladder too! Or you can have her sit and wait a few feet from the ladder (you can straddle the ladder so she can jump both ways for you) and as you give your command toss a cheese ball or toy over the jump for her to get. As Linda Koutsky says, "You must bring the six pack to the party".....at least in the beginning of training a new trick.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Have you compared her behavior at different times during the day? Is she more animated very early in the morning or late at night when it's cooler?

Maybe wet her underside down, and re-wet often as you're working to help keep her cool.

Keep it fun; lots of play ... And if her attitude is the same even when it's cool, maybe there's a medical reason (perhaps somehow uncomfortable) or she's just not that into it.


----------

